# Window Tint?



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Anyone tinted the windows in their slot cars? Tips/suggestions? I have a few cars with clear windows I'd like to tint. Thanks.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Tamiya has a Smoke/ Clear Acrylic paint that could be used also make a clear Red and Geeen if you feel " Christmassy"


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I just printed a square of dark gray on clear decal paper and used it on this Ferrari (decal is on the inside of the glass) 
I'm happy with the results. I tinted the sides and back, and left the windshield clear 

It didn't look very dark until the car was completely assembled, If I had a "do over" I'd go a little lighter

Experiment with a clear piece of plastic scrap and different shades of gray to find the look you're after 

You can also do colors like the reds, blues, green and yellows used on vintage drag cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You can use any transparent or candy paint. Light coats is where it's at. Too heavy and the volitals can start to eat the acrylic.

Some use dye...like "Rit". 

Regular film type tint works too. 

Dark green paint....maybe black...whatever. I use old cassette boxes or CD cases for test shots so I'm certain I'm getting exactly what I want.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the tips so far. Might try dye first. Nice job TBI, looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I used Bill's trick. Worked well on my third windshield. LIGHT coats, then walk away for a day or two. Depending on your level of tint desired, VERY LIGHT coats and patience. It does work, just have other projects going on to avert your attention. :devil: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that Ferrari is incredible. Great work, I never tire of seeinig it.

I use the transparent spay method too, but I think the decal idea has a lot of possibilities.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

videojimmy said:


> man, that Ferrari is incredible. Great work, I never tire of seeinig it.
> 
> I use the transparent spay method too, but I think the decal idea has a lot of possibilities.


Thanks VJ! 

One bonus of using decals is they're easily removed if need be.......like if you get pulled over for too dark of tint


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I read somewhere that you can put a little dye in some Future and apply that.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I use markers on the inside of the glass


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> man, that Ferrari is incredible. Great work, I never tire of seeinig it....


Agreed Jim! 

She's one of those inspiring builds that takes a fairly mundane effort by the Aurora factory and makes ya go, "I wish mine looked like that!" It's got me pulling out my vintage auto motive picture books and chomping at the bit.

French dude, Dimitri...?, did a gorgeously detailed resin GTO as well; at least a year or so ago too. I really gots the fever now!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

OK this is what tried so far. Sprayed 1st light coat.
















Two coats on one, three coats on the other two. Let them dry over night and gave a shot of clear. These are just test pieces but they turned out acceptable for me.















Two coats on the left piece, three coats on the right two pieces.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Before and after...*

Masked off the windshield and sprayed 2 light coats on the back/side windows concentrating more on the back window then pulled the tape of the windshield for one last overall coat . Let dry over night and sprayed a single coat of clear.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. Very helpful.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Buzz...always interested in new techniques!!! Looks like ya got a game plan...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------

